# Abbreviation



## jijikaren (Aug 9, 2011)

Do anyone have an idea what this means, provider documented procedure as (L) knee APA
thanks for your feed back.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Aug 16, 2011)

jijikaren said:


> Do anyone have an idea what this means, provider documented procedure as (L) knee APA
> thanks for your feed back.



I wonder if the handwritting is just sloppy and the 'K' looks like a 'P'. That would make sense. ABA = Above Knee Amputation, Left

Just a thought...


----------



## btadlock1 (Aug 16, 2011)

jewlz0879 said:


> I wonder if the handwritting is just sloppy and the 'K' looks like a 'P'. That would make sense. ABA = Above Knee Amputation, Left
> 
> Just a thought...



Anterior patellar arthroscopy? I'm totally guessing - I have no idea...


----------



## btadlock1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay, I think I was close...but now my guess is anterolateral portal arthroscopy...

http://www.kneeguru.co.uk/KNEEnotes/node/1060


----------



## btadlock1 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Okay last one...*

This explains all of the different arthroscopy approaches (with pictures!), and has an advisory blog at the top, with obvious, passive-aggressive undertones, which I found to be both amusing *and* informative. I don't suppose he had anyone in particular in mind when he wrote it?

http://www.kneeguru.co.uk/KNEEnotes/node/1061


----------



## jewlz0879 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ha! That is awesome. Thanks!


----------

